# Breathtaking: Beauty and the Beast: Girl and Golden Eagle



## tinydancer (Mar 26, 2014)

The images are stunning. Here's a few, the rest are at the link.








*The Golden Girl: Thirteen-year-old is the only female to be trained in traditional Kazakh art of golden eagle hunting 

    Photographer Asher Svidensky chose to focus on the next generation of hunters which are now female
    Documented the inner turmoil of daughters breaking into a masculine dominated pasttime*

This one just kills me. It doesn't look real. 






*He said: 'I decided to focus myself; stop looking for a portrait of a centuries old image of a Kazakh eagle hunter, and instead represent the future of this ancient Mongolian tradition'
*























*13 year old Ashol Pan smiles for a photo*






The Golden Girl: Thirteen-year-old is the only female to be trained in traditional Kazakh art of golden eagle hunting | Mail Online


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 7, 2014)

Really beautiful.  I just love working with big raptors and it looks like the girl does too. 

Check out the perfect white teeth. No western diets for them.


----------

